

Kramnik just blew a superior position in the World Chess Championship - mnemonicsloth
http://susanpolgar.blogspot.com/2008/10/kramnik-anand-game-5-live.html

======
greyman
Hi, I welcome chess news here, thank you for reminding that WCC is here!.
Anyway, mnemonicsloth, are you sure with your title? At which point do you see
Kramnik's position superior?

~~~
iends
It looks as if Kramnik blundered at 29. ... Nxd4 based on analysis (some of
which can be seen at:
[http://chessmind.powerblogs.com/files/kramnik_anand_2008_5.h...](http://chessmind.powerblogs.com/files/kramnik_anand_2008_5.htm)
) but I agree that their wasn't much advantage either way until then. Of
course, I'm pretty crappy chess player.

------
yters
What's the least well known, but most impressive, intellectual game that has a
dedicated following?

~~~
rw
Define "intellectual game".

~~~
yters
Success depends on a strong mind vs a strong body. A combination of the two
would also work, as long as the emphasis is still on the mind.

------
ca98am79
What does it matter? Rybka 3.0 (rated well over 3000) could crush them both
easily.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rybka>

------
redorb
can anyone here actually visualize the chess notation? I always have to set up
a board <feeling dumb>

~~~
DanielBMarkham
At the bottom of the page there is a chess player that lets you step through
the game.

------
goodgoblin
Siam's going to be the witness to the ultimate test of cerebral fitness

